# Convertidor analógico en pulsos PWM



## perik (Jul 20, 2006)

Hola a todos de antemano , os comento el tema , estamos utilizando motores de CC con dinamo tacométrica para retro-alimentar los motores y funciona bien pero no a velocidades bajas ya que al ser de CC pierde par y pega tirones.

Yo he pensado convertir la analógica en pulsos PWM para no tener perdidas , no se si habrá alguna configuración del 555 para poderlo utilizar en modo analógico o algún otro integrado que lo pueda realizar.

Se me olvidaba decir que se alimenta todo el sistema en modo simétrico .

Alguna idea o información?
Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 26, 2006)

Hay un truquito para bajas revoluciones, es escuchar los chisporeteos y conmutaciones de las escobillas, a bajas revoluciones casi puedes contar las vueltas que dan. Míralo con el osciloscopio.


Utilizas una resistencia serie con el motor, si no haz un transformador (un toroide o similar con pocas espiras de primario unas 5 y bastantes en el secundario 20) , un filtro RC pasa alto y escuadradas.

Yo lo utilicé para un elevalunas automatico y funcionaba bastante bien con un pic16f84

Yo utilice un comparador lm311, en la patilla positiva directa y la negativa un a rama RC, esto daba pulsos, en tu caso los podrías integrar y realimentar.


----------

